# Tamron 150-600 vs Canon 400/5.6L



## Lionel888 (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone considering the new budget Tamron 150-600 supertelephoto zoom?

Or does anyone own one? If so, how do you find it?

Lots of samples posted in the internet and here is a new one:

Tamron 150-600 VS Canon 400mm F5.6L SHOOTOUT!!! - chewyenfook


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 21, 2014)

Egads.... they are just now getting shipped out!


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 21, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Egads.... they are just now getting shipped out!


 Yup and only in Canon mount   B&H has nikon listed as 3/31.  I ordered mine on 12/23.. yuck!

Anyways I have been eagerly following the release of this lens.  I started a group on flickr with some photos posted by canon users.  Flickr: The Tamron 150-600mm F5-6.3 Di VC USD Pool

Roger at lensrentals posted this blog..  LensRentals.com - Tamron 150-600 Telezoom Shootout

A review at ephotozone today Tamron SP 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Di VC USD Lens Review

POTN has been going pretty nuts about this lens with 100+ pages of banter...

So far I have surmised that many people have purchased this lens that have no experience with long lenses or bird photography so there are many crappy images mixed in with some good ones..  Bokeh looks pretty nice, AF speed is reportedly very good.  It needs to be stopped down to F8 at 600mm, and saw the first preliminary results that it is not quite as sharp as my Sigma 120-300 OS with 2x TC, however it is sharper than the Bigmas, and tied with the Canon 100-400 and 400 F5.6 at 400mm... And cropping one of those lenses to 600mm from the Tamron is not as sharp.  The interesting thing is lensrentals extrapolates that it will be as sharp as the Nikon 80-400 at 400mm which is pretty impressive since it is 1K vs 2.6K


----------



## Lionel888 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## ruifo (Jan 21, 2014)

i am interested, and waiting for the first reviews


----------



## brentrh (Feb 13, 2015)

Lionel888 said:


> Anyone considering the new budget Tamron 150-600 supertelephoto zoom?
> 
> Or does anyone own one? If so, how do you find it?
> 
> ...


Got mine today Happy with results on first shoot


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Brent,  this is an old thread but...looks like you have a bit of motion blur on these.  What were your settings?


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Slightly old thread. 

Anyhow, I rented a Tamron 150-600mm (Nikon mount) a week or so ago to shoot whales with and was very impressed with it.


----------

